# Nail head pushing through my ceiling?



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Put another nail right next to that one, the heads overlapping, and gently drive them in together, leaving a little cup that you can spackle over and touch up with paint.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## bethomas (Jan 7, 2011)

what titanoman said, or a drywall screw - that way you know it won't back out again.


----------



## sparks1032 (Nov 19, 2011)

To take it one step further I have had better luck with laminating screws one in the old nail hole and two more, one on each side. Make sure to use a quick setting (called durabond) filler and prime and paint it when done.

Laminating screws are size 10 by 1-1/4 that are extra course threads.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm w/ sparks. Pull the nails, replace in or next to the original hole. Then, get ready to go around a large, large area doing more of the same. I've done this twice, at 20 and 25 yrs. Damn nails.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Twice? In 25 years?:blink:


----------



## thinksincode (Nov 26, 2011)

What actually causes it?


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Vibrations.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

(1) Yes, twice in 25 yrs. Two different places. Is that good or bad? (2) Causes: movement of the wood via shrinkage, truss uplift, seismic activity; too much moisture in the house getting the nail heads wet and rusting them, damaging the sheet rock mud and loosening??? ..... maybe others???


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

jklingel said:


> (1) Yes, twice in 25 yrs. Two different places. Is that good or bad? (2) Causes: movement of the wood via shrinkage, truss uplift, seismic activity; too much moisture in the house getting the nail heads wet and rusting them, damaging the sheet rock mud and loosening??? ..... maybe others???


Never mind. I'm not here to hurt peoples feelings or to brag on my experience.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

titanoman said:


> Never mind. I'm not here to hurt peoples feelings or to brag on my experience.


 WTH? I think some wires got crossed.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

jklingel said:


> WTH? I think some wires got crossed.


Maybe you're right. Maybe I'm interpretating your statement wrong. 
Are you saying that you have fixed a total of 2 nail pops in 25 years? That's not enough experience to be giving any advice, don't you think?


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

titanoman said:


> Are you saying that you have fixed a total of 2 nail pops in 25 years?


 I wish. Two AREAS, and several little glitches here and there, PLUS I've helped several people patch loose nails. Besides, popped nails aren't exactly a high tech deal, right? One of my problems, btw, was because the "pro" carpenters I had to hire made a pretty wavy wall, and the sheet rock was under a lot of stress. I was surprised that that area lasted the 20 yrs. Once I started screwing the sheet rock down, more and more nails popped as I was able to bend the sheet rock a tad w/ the screws. Had the wall been flat, I am sure the problem would have been much smaller.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

titanoman said:


> Vibrations.


 "Good Vibrations"? (Beach Boys. Maybe before your time....)


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Okay. 
You're right. Not too complicated.


----------



## Wiscbldr (Nov 1, 2010)

Have someone else push up the drywall next to the nail pop. Then sink a couple of drywall screws into the stud on both sides of the nail hole a few inches apart. Center punch that nail pop in deeper, then apply patch compound over all the holes. Sand and feather once dried, use texture paint primer, and ceiling paint to finish.


----------

